# What my mom made me :)



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here's a pic of what my mom made. Hand pieced. She actually made 3 different ones. She even said she'd hand quilt it for me! :bouncy:



Sorry for the not so good pic, but she sent me a photo and I had to take a pic of it with the pc to show you.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful! Love the colors. It is a gift you will always treasure.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

What a beautiful quilt!!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

wow! that is beautiful and it will always be special because of who made it. I have one my Grannie made and I treasure it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That is very pretty. 


Elaine


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful, I love the wedding ring pattern.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

So very pretty!! I love the black backing fabric!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It glows. I'm sure you'll always love it.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Thanks all!

She knows I like brights. In almost 30 years this is going to be the second quilt she's ever made me. When she was working on it, she kept saying, "It's different".  She sent me pics of the other 2, I did have to tell her that I thought the others looked blah compared to the brights.

I just can't help but to think happy thoughts when I see bright quilts(and fabrics)!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Your Mom put a lot of love in that quilt. It's beautiful and you are a lucky daughter.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice! I hope someday my daughter will be happy with a quilt I've made her.

She likes brights too - so I'm working on a scrappy quilt for her.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How wonderful. That's beautiful.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You're one lucky gal Terri!


----------

